# 42+ inch led TV advice



## Fahim Hafeez Bepari (Aug 22, 2015)

Hello friends 
Pls help me buy 42+ inch led TV..
1. Budget= 50k
2. Display type and size= led 42+
3. Primary use of Tv/monitor=tv
4. Ports Required=min 2 HDMI and 2 usb. Ethernet preferred(not compulsory)
5. Preferred choice of brand=LG
6. Any TV/monitor in consideration=LG LF436300
7. Any other info that you want to share.

already own a lg cs560 2013 model in my native. Very much happy and satisfied with the quality and knock IPS panel.
I require a new TV in Bangalore. Room size is 16feetx20feet. 
TV to be used mainly for watching movies. Sound quality need not be a criteria as I m going to attach 5.1 speakers additionally.

Thanks for ur advice in advance.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 22, 2015)

LG 43LF6300 (108 cm) 43 inches TV @ 48k (LED IPS Panel)


----------



## Fahim Hafeez Bepari (Aug 22, 2015)

Other than that model any suggestions?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 22, 2015)

Fahim Hafeez Bepari said:


> Other than that model any suggestions?



Philips 50PFL4758 (127 cm)50 inches @ 46.9k


Link:Philips 50PFL4758 127 cm (50) Full HD LED Television - Buy Online @ Snapdeal.com


----------



## Fahim Hafeez Bepari (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks Sunil will look into it


----------



## elafanto (Aug 25, 2015)

you can also try at paytm, They selling it with 10K CB *Effective Price Rs 38,991*


----------



## fahimbepari (Aug 25, 2015)

Problem with Paytm is that the Cash back is in the form of PAYTM wallet.
Neways guys how is "Mitashi MiDE050v01 FS 50 Inch LED TV (Full HD)" saw it in store found the quality much better than micromax and VU..


----------



## fahimbepari (Aug 30, 2015)

How is Panasonic c410?


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 31, 2015)

fahimbepari said:


> Problem with Paytm is that the Cash back is in the form of PAYTM wallet.
> Neways guys how is "Mitashi MiDE050v01 FS 50 Inch LED TV (Full HD)" saw it in store found the quality much better than micromax and VU..


Find or the panel and firmware they use
.

If it's hisense then it's same as micromax and vu


----------

